# CNN story on electric charge stations



## brandon0409 (Sep 26, 2008)

Electric charging stations are well and good, but from what I've read on these forums, it can take hours to charge a vehicle.

Personally, I don't plan on parking my car at a charging station for 6 hours after only a couple miles.

Are there faster ways to charge? Using some sort of quick charge system or something?


----------



## ISellMiataParts (Sep 24, 2008)

newer battery technologies will seek to reduce this time, with some compromises (costs of research, cost to produce, cost to purchase, etc)

this website aims to be on the front fringe of the science, from a hobbyist perspective, _it isn't intended for everyone_. And that's cool if its not you, the people in the meat of the bell curve will need to change their mentality to see the tech reach a point of usability.

Personally, I tend to be in the forefront of new "stuff" but I don't ever intend to be bleeding edge. Until its useful enough for me to get what I need out of it for the costs involved I won't be neck deep in an electric car. I think we're at a point that is JUST in front of that usability, and I intend to be there for the sunrise.


----------



## rallyshark (Sep 19, 2008)

The Lithium Titanate Batteries supposedly offer a 10 minute full recharge at a high-power recharge station. Too bad you'd probably have to spend over $100k just on the batteries at this point for that type of EV.

Hopefully the prices will be cut by a half or a quarter and make them financially attainable for someone other than the super-rich.


----------



## ISellMiataParts (Sep 24, 2008)

brandon0409 said:


> Electric charging stations are well and good, but from what I've read on these forums, it can take hours to charge a vehicle.
> 
> Personally, I don't plan on parking my car at a charging station for 6 hours after only a couple miles.
> 
> Are there faster ways to charge? Using some sort of quick charge system or something?


In addition, I believe I read that the new BMW Mini electric being built for NYC and LA will provide quicker charging than what we're used to. 4-6 hrs ish


----------



## WattUp (Oct 22, 2008)

cool article... it got me thinking about the possibility of nation-wide network of charge up sites... not so much commercial sites, but other EV users who would be willing to allow free or low cost charge ups while traveling outside your normal range.... it would not only allow an EV to travel greater distances but would be an excellent opportunity for information exchange and relationships to develop between users... all the info on "volunteers" could easily be maintained on a website... is this already being done; has someone tried to organize such a resource?? 

Onward & upward!!


----------



## ISellMiataParts (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is something that might work well, a state or nationwide charge network, developed via website. Website access would be a monthly charge - and the fees gained via the website could be distributed to the charge locations based on the numbers of use. Just enough to offset the cost of chargine. $.50 a use or something silly, i donno. I personally wouldn't want to pay for two cars to charge every night, mine and a visitors 

Cities could easily develop these at park and rides, they already have them wired for street lamps, just put in a coin meter like the annoying parking space meters we're already used to.

There is a park n ride about a mile from my work, and a half mile from my house. It wouldn't be hard to drop my car there and get a ride the last mile to my job, and im working and living in a semi-rural area (i pass dozens of farms on the way to work)


----------

